# Tie salami with hog ring the safe and easy way step by step



## africanmeat (Feb 24, 2012)

Do i invent the wheel ??

i saw many people tie the salami and  sausage with rope or wire i found a hog ring pliers at my Upholsterer store but the hog rings are made from galvanize steel. it is not good for food.

So i got from my welding supplier 1.8 mm of stainless steel and made my own hog rings.








Cut 3/4 of the ring



















Hog ring plier































Thanks


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks great Ahron. I bet that is going to work real nice


----------



## hdflame (Feb 24, 2012)

You can get all the SS hog rings you want on eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hog-rings-u...ols&vxp=mtr&hash=item23196b496a#ht_785wt_1185

I use them in upholstery.  This place sells them to use in making fish traps or upholstery.

But you did a pretty good job re-inventing the wheel!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Nice job.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2012)

That's awesome Ahron!


----------



## uncle_lar (Feb 24, 2012)

I bought the stainless hog rings and  auto feed pliers from midwestern research.

I tie one end and hog ring the other end after stuffing. I have a set of those manual pliers but when you are by yourself it is harder to use those than the automatic ones.


----------



## hdflame (Feb 24, 2012)

uncle_lar said:


> I bought the stainless hog rings and  auto feed pliers from midwestern research.
> 
> I tie one end and hog ring the other end after stuffing. I have a set of those manual pliers but when you are by yourself it is harder to use those than the automatic ones.




My hog ring pliers are spring loaded, so after loading a hog ring I can just lay down the pliers and it stays in place.  When I get ready to use it, it's a one handed operation.

The automatic ones sound nice, but don't know if I could justify the big bucks?  How much was yours?  Got a link to them?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 24, 2012)

Ahron, morning.... And braided dacron fishing line for the string ????  Dave


----------



## boykjo (Feb 24, 2012)

Great idea ahron.... It is ok to use galvanized rings... just dont eat them...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Zinc will not hurt you unless it becomes a gas or flakes off and gets in the food...... Ever throw oysters on piece of galvanized tin with a burlap bag over the top over a hot fire... I've seen it done many times...Not a good practice

Joe


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 24, 2012)

Ahron

Nice going making the SS rings.

I to use the manual hog pliers. I had the automatic and they suck and will only crimp so far. I tossed em.

hd here is the link but IMHO save your $. The manual pliers are very easy to use.

http://www.westonsupply.com/Weston-Hog-Ring-Pliers-p/47-1401.htm


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks guys

i cant find ss rings in south Africa,bringing from the USA it makes it expansive . my Pliers is spring load so i can use it with one hand,

this way i can do small rings for ,franks, small fermented salami or chorizo,







Morning Dave   it is a an Upholsterer string not my expansive fishing line theta will be sacrilege.

Rick thanks  i am happy with my manual one

Joe are you sure abut the galvanize rings ? ,i can find than here easy thanks.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 25, 2012)

africanmeat said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> i cant find ss rings in south Africa,bringing from the USA it makes it expansive . my Pliers is spring load so i can use it with one hand,
> 
> ...


Hey Ahron, If the galvanized rings do not flake and the zinc does not get into the food they are safe to use. Zinc is not harmful unless you ingest it or inhale zincs toxic fumes. When zinc is heated and turned into a gas it turns into zinc oxide.  The melting point of zinc is 787 degrees F or 420 degrees c. Smoking at low temperatures (under 250) should not effect the zinc to become harmful as long as conditions are monitored correctly...

Joe


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 25, 2012)

boykjo said:


> Hey Ahron, If the galvanized rings do not flake and the zinc does not get into the food they are safe to use. Zinc is not harmful unless you ingest it or inhale zincs toxic fumes. When zinc is heated and turned into a gas it turns into zinc oxide.  The melting point of zinc is 787 degrees F or 420 degrees c. Smoking at low temperatures (under 250) should not effect the zinc to become harmful as long as conditions are monitored correctly...
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe For the info it makes my life easier


----------



## big casino (Feb 25, 2012)

That is awesome Ahron, way to be resourceful


----------



## hdflame (Feb 27, 2012)

nepas said:


> Ahron
> 
> Nice going making the SS rings.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I went over and looked at their site and found a 7 pound Weston sausage stuffer on sale for $139.  It was $40 off and had all steel gears.  I pulled the trigger, so next time I make sausage, I won't be fighting my meat grinder trying to get it to stuff too! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   

Here's a link to a video of the one I got.  I can't wait!


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 29, 2012)

Big Casino said:


> That is awesome Ahron, way to be resourceful


  Thanks Big


----------

